# Classroom and Classroom 2



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

One of the websites that these games can be found at is www.stickpage.com. I need help with these two games when the teacher keeps catching you. Or you can upload a walkthrough for it if you beat them both.


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

When the teacher catches you the game's over 

Try again.


----------



## sy2 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm like addicted to this thing now; Day 8 Lvl 1


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Kinda looks like that old game on the Commodore...

Guess you guys are not good at cheating


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Well I am not too great at cheating either, caught every time!


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

Passwords! Passwords needed!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

I finally beat the game!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I heard that at the end of the game, after running out of the school, you were run down by a bus.


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

I beat both of them yesterday.


----------

